# διαφορά μεταξύ «περιμένω» και «αναμένω»



## διαφορετικός

Υπάρχει διαφορά σημασίας μεταξύ «περιμένω» και «αναμένω»;
Υπάρχουν παραδείγματα όπου μία αυτών των λέξεων μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται, αλλά όχι η άλλη;


----------



## sotos

Δεν υπάρχει διαφορά στη σημασία. Περιμένω είναι δημοτική, αναμένω καθαρεύουσα, δηλ. πιό επίσημη. 
Ένας αξιωματικός μπορεί να γράψει "αναμένομεν διαταγάς", αλλά μάλλον όχι "περιμένουμε διαταγές".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, sotos.


----------



## Eltheza

Dear Greek forum friends, please correct me if I am mistaken!

I think αναμένω is still used in Modern Greek in the Passive Voice e.g. αναμένεται κάτι i.e. something is awaited/expected.

Whereas περιμένω is used in the Active Voice i.e. I await/expect/wait for something.


----------



## sotos

Αναμένω, as classical greek, is more elaborated. Apart from passive voice, it also has a corresponding noun, αναμονή, while there is no περιμονή. However, in oral n.gr. we make  verbal nouns like "περίμενε" (το). E.g. "με εκνευρίζει το περίμενε".


----------



## anafandon

διαφορετικός said:


> Υπάρχει διαφορά σημασίας μεταξύ «περιμένω» και «αναμένω»;
> Υπάρχουν παραδείγματα όπου μία αυτών των λέξεων μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται, αλλά όχι η άλλη;



Η διαφορά τους δεν είναι νοηματική. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι η «διαφορά» παίζεται στο επίπεδο ύφους. Και συγκεκριμένα θα δανειστώ μία έκφραση του Κακριδή ότι σε αυτό που διαφέρουν πολλές λέξεις είναι ο «συναισθηματικός τόνος».
Π.χ Ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ των λέξεων:
ξεκάθαρος, λιανος
όρος, βουνο
λεβέντης, παλικάρι, γενναίος
δέρνω, χτυπώ, ξυλίζω, μπερτάκι
Ζαβολιά, σκανταλιά, αταξία
Κάτασπρος-ολόλευκος-γαλακτερός;

Αυτό που πρέπει να καταλάβουμε είναι πως κάθε λέξη που λέγεται ή ακούγεται αγγίζει ορισμένες χορδές του συναισθηματικού κόσμου μας, και έτσι παίρνει το χρώμα, που είναι δύσκολο να το ξαναβρείς με την ίδια ένταση σε μια άλλη γλώσσα.

Εν προκειμένω για να μην καταντήσω να γίνω φλύαρος, το αναμένω έχει ένα ελαφρώς πιο υψηλό επίπεδο ύφους  συγκριτικά με το περιμένω που χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως.

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι μπορούμε να πούμε

1)Περιμένω την γιαγιά μου!
και όχι 2) αναμένω την γιαγιά μου!

(στην δευτερη περίπτωση ο συνομιλητής μας μπορεί να ψιλογελούσε καθώς θα μιλούσαμε σαν ένας πανεπιστημιακός με υψηλό επίπεδο γλώσσας για την.... γιαγιά μας που περιμένουμε!)


----------



## διαφορετικός

Thank you, Eltheza, for your comment about the passive voice. My german-greek dictionary also contains mainly passive examples of αναμένω, but an active one, too.

ξανά ευχαριστώ sotos, για τις λεπτομέρειες.

anafandon, σ' ευχαριστώ για το παράδειγμα με τη γιαγιά και για τα πιο γενικά σχόλια.


----------



## Αγγελος

Ας σημειωθεί ότι το ρήμα 'περιμένω' δεν έχει αοριστικούς τύπους, όπως δεν έχει και παθητική φωνή, ενώ το ρήμα 'αναμένω' έχει (ανέμεινα / θα αναμείνω / αναμένονται εξελίξεις), αν και ούτε αυτό (και κανένα σύνθετο του 'μένω') δεν έχει παθητικό αόριστο.
That was to be expected = ήταν αναμενόμενο.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ, Αγγελε, για τις πρόσθετες λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## Γιώργος Γκαλιος

Παιδιά τι λετε.. το περιμενω με το αναμενω έχουν διαφορά ως προς την έννοια τους. Το "περιμένω" αναφέρεται εις χρονων ενω το "αναμένω" εις τόπον. Πχ. Αναμένω στην αίθουσα αναμονής (τοπος) και περιμένω να περάσει η ώρα (χρόνος) να έρθει το τραίνο.


----------



## ireney

Γεια σου Γιώργο.  Νομίζω πως πρόκειται για προσωπική επιλογή σου. Και τα 2 ρήματα το ίδιο σημαίνουν. Στο πρώτο παράδειγμα ο τόπος δείχνεται από τον εμπρόθετο προσδιορισμό και όχι το ρήμα. Παραδείγματα αντίστροφης χρήσης είναι: "Αναμένω την απαντησή σας" και "Περιμένω στη γωνία".


----------



## dmtrs

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποια θεωρητική βάση σ΄ όσα γράφεις, Γιώργο, αλλά εγώ στις αίθουσες αναμονής περιμένω το τρένο, το γιατρό ή τη σειρά μου, καθώς και λέω πως αναμένονται εξελίξεις το επόμενο διάστημα.
Γράφω παράλληλα με κάποιον, σταματώ εδώ.


----------

